# [SOLVED] Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Snipping Tool Error



## KeeportsD (Jul 6, 2009)

When I try to access the snipping tool in my Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit on an HP G62 144DX I get an error window, except there is no writing in it. It's just the red circle with the X in it. 
Any Ideas?


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Snipping Tool Error*

Hi - 

See if SFC can help -

START | type *cmd.exe* into the start search box | right-click on cmd.exe | select "Run as Administrator" | type/ paste the following:

```
[font=lucida console]sfc /scannow[/font]
```
Upon completion re-boot to allow files in use to be repaired.

SFC general info --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/936212

SFC & the CBS log --> http://support.microsoft.com/kb/928228

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## KeeportsD (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Snipping Tool Error*

I did this and the end result was that no files were fixed because there were no errors.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Snipping Tool Error*

Check Problem Reports - 
START | type *view all* | "View all problem reports"

Look for Snipping Tool

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Snipping Tool Error*

Hi, are you accessing the snipping tool through accessories, or a shortcut, either way right click and select properties make sure the "target" is:-

%SystemRoot%\system32\SnippingTool.exe

I should have added that the snipping tool is borrowed from the tablet PC so you need to have this checked under programs and features "turn windows features on or off".. it is On by default.


----------



## sarah89 (Jul 30, 2010)

*Re: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Snipping Tool Error*

hiii.....
I am newbie here, I heard this one of the very user friendly forum sits.
but i am really not aware of advantages and best use of this site. friends give me a little 
favor of time, in providing your suggestion for get best use of this site.


______________________________________________________=)
Want to get-on Google's first page and loads of traffic to your website?
Hire a SEO Specialist from Ocean Groups seo specialist


----------



## KeeportsD (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: Windows 7 Home Premium 64bit Snipping Tool Error*

Thanks Jenae. You idea worked! It was set to some weird path. under Windows/winsxs/
and there are a bunch of files with long folder names that include AMD even though I'm running on an Intel processor.


----------

